# I Had a Great Time on my Walk Today.



## win231 (May 31, 2022)

This park has a nice walking path & it is surrounded by mountains with lots of animals. I've seen snakes, lizards, chipmunks, etc.
Today, as I was walking past the children's playground, I saw a large (non-venomous) snake trying to climb into the playground. Parents were freaking out; they didn't know he was a Gopher Snake. He was around 6 ft.
I said, "Relax; he's not poisonous," & picked him up & took him with me on my walk for 2 hours. He was friendly; he didn't even hiss. Then, when I released him, he didn't want to let go of me; I had to unwrap him - LOL:





When I released him, I made sure he went to a safe place to hide from Coyotes:


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

He is a cutie, reminds me of the carpet pythons we have over here.


----------



## win231 (May 31, 2022)

Tish said:


> He is a cutie, reminds me of the carpet pythons we have over here.
> 
> View attachment 223211


Yes, Carpet Pythons are the most beautiful, especially the Diamond, Jungle & Jaguar Carpets!


----------



## katlupe (May 31, 2022)

People seem to freak out at the mere mention of a snake now. I remember kids carrying them around when I was growing up. Nobody was afraid of them back then.


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2022)

Meet Herman, our resident Black Racer.
He helps keeps bugs and rodents away from the house.
I was sitting in that chair and got up to take his picture.


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

Ewww.


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)




----------



## win231 (May 31, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Meet Herman, our resident Black Racer.
> He helps keeps bugs and rodents away from the house.
> I was sitting in that chair and got up to take his picture.
> 
> View attachment 223234View attachment 223235


Watching a Racer take off really shows ya where they got their name!


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

If they don't bother me, I don't bother them.  I feel guilty if I dispatch one with the mower.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> This park has a nice walking path & it is surrounded by mountains with lots of animals. I've seen snakes, lizards, chipmunks, etc.
> Today, as I was walking past the children's playground, I saw a large (non-venomous) snake trying to climb into the playground. Parents were freaking out; they didn't know he was a Gopher Snake. He was around 6 ft.
> I said, "Relax; he's not poisonous," & picked him up & took him with me on my walk for 2 hours. He was friendly; he didn't even hiss. Then, when I released him, he didn't want to let go of me; I had to unwrap him - LOL:
> 
> ...


HAHA.  I just found out someone took a picture of me:


----------

